# Newmark 71



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

The Newmark 71 is a great watch with a design nod to some well known 70's divers.

It has a choice of 3 colour dials, silver, black and blue, a choice of either 12 hour or 60 minute bezel and a choice of either date or no date - the latter using a non-date movement and hence there is no 'ghost' position of the crown.

The movements are either the Miyota 9015 or 9039.

After a good start on Kickstarter, it now seems to have stalled on the 73 to 74% funded mark.

So, if you looking for a well proportioned, classically styled watch for the very competitive price of £299.00 please give this one a look - and let's try and get it funded

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/569227021/newmark-71-a-classic-british-vintage-dive-watch-reissue
























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchmedic (Jun 18, 2019)

looks good. has a very zodiac sea wolf look to it.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I liked the chronograph newmark I had, but I couldn't find out the size for this diver? I'm probably missing something working from my phone


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

scottswatches said:


> I liked the chronograph newmark I had, but I couldn't find out the size for this diver? I'm probably missing something working from my phone


 Its 38.5mm dia case; 39.5mm dia bezel and 47mm lug to lug


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I pledged as soon as it was launched.

I want a silver dial with GMT bezel :thumbsup:


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

4 added since yesterday - so if that continues it will just about scrape funding


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Unfortunately this is going to be limited to 1 production run of 300 (although that may be good for collectors) - so if you're on the fence - now might be a good time to order


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

"Newmark" - there's a blast from the past in terms of branding. I have had a couple of Newmark watches from a previous era when the firm was responsible for inexpensive mechanical watches. I believe that Louis Newmark started producing watches after receiving a government grant in 1947, but I don't know when the form was wound up. The new Newmark watches (nothing to do with the original Newmark brand), subject of this thread, are not what one would call "adventurous" in design but then sometimes only a classically styled automatic dive watch will do.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

> "Newmark" - there's a blast from the past in terms of branding. I have had a couple of Newmark watches from a previous era when the firm was responsible for inexpensive mechanical watches. I believe that Louis Newmark started producing watches after receiving a government grant in 1947, but I don't know when the form was wound up. The new Newmark watches (nothing to do with the original Newmark brand), subject of this thread, are not what one would call "adventurous" in design but then sometimes only a classically styled automatic dive watch will do.


 Yes, I believe they were located along the Purley Way in Croydon


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

For those who are interested - there are only 27 of these watches left - and its been confirmed there will only be 1 run.

Also - they have now added a No-Date Silver date.

If you want one get your orders in quick


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

The rollercoaster that is Kickstarter is doing its usual thing and 2 people seem to have backed out of the Newmark 71 campaign meaning that 6 have become available with just over 1 day left.. So if you thought you had missed the boat on this one - now is your chance


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

All going forward. I've paid now, can't wait!

I'm going to go for the blue with date, and buy a second 12-hour bezel for swapping.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

apm101 said:


> All going forward. I've paid now, can't wait!
> 
> I'm going to go for the blue with date, and buy a second 12-hour bezel for swapping.


 Yeah, I'm going for the Black; Date but having the 12-hour bezel fitted and a Diver bezel as a spare.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Somewhat delayed... looks like probably new year before they get sent out.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Got mine delivered today - just shows the quality that some microbrands can produce - a big thumbs up to Ewan Wilson










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

KAS118 said:


> Got mine delivered today - just shows the quality that some microbrands can produce - a big thumbs up to Ewan Wilson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aaagh … where's mine? 

Did you have to order the GMT bezel separately? I ordered the silver GMT variant but also a blue and a black countdown bezel but not received the extra invoice yet

It looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

it'salivejim said:


> Aaagh … where's mine?
> 
> Did you have to order the GMT bezel separately? I ordered the silver GMT variant but also a blue and a black countdown bezel but not received the extra invoice yet
> 
> It looks good :thumbsup:


 No - I ordered it with the GMT Bezel, but also ordered a separate Divers Bezel - however. that hasn't come yet.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

KAS118 said:


> No - I ordered it with the GMT Bezel, but also ordered a separate Divers Bezel - however. that hasn't come yet.


 So did you get your invoice through for the bezel before the watch was posted out?


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

it'salivejim said:


> So did you get your invoice through for the bezel before the watch was posted out?


 No, I haven't received that yet


----------

